
Your AI skills are worth less than you think - monsieurpng
https://medium.com/inside-inovo/your-ai-skills-are-worth-less-than-you-think-e4b5640adb4f
======
hhs
The conclusion says:

“what really matters is having better data than the competition. Maintaining a
competitive advantage is hard, especially if you encounter a competitor who is
richer than you, which is very likely to happen if your AI idea takes off. You
should aim to create a scalable data collection process which is hard to
reproduce by your competition. AI is well suited to disrupt industries which
rely on the cognitive work of low qualified humans, as it allows to automate
this work.”

In essence, this seems to point to two things: (1) ‘garbage in, garbage out’.
And (2) the idea of building a moat around “a scalable data collection
process”, which is how some of the big tech companies got started.

